
The curious rise of the ‘white left’ as a Chinese internet insult - cronjobber
https://www.opendemocracy.net/digitaliberties/chenchen-zhang/curious-rise-of-white-left-as-chinese-internet-insult
======
mudil
Consider an average American liberal. He or she consumes more energy and
generates more entropy than an entire African village, yet she believes in the
virtues of environmentalism. He or she is a heavy consumer of goods and
services of multinational corps, and yet a great believer in artisanal
consumption. He or she has lived all her life in pampered comfort and safety,
and does not believe in war, famine, rape, slavery, dictatorships, in false
assumption that they will never happen again, because the world is what she's
seen, not what it is.

~~~
Upvoter33
sounds like you did a pretty scientific study of liberals. come on, mudil -
you can do better than such weak stereotyping.

------
Fjolsvith
Quote from article:

'Although the emphasis varies, baizuo is used generally to describe those who
“only care about topics such as immigration, minorities, LGBT and the
environment” and “have no sense of real problems in the real world”; they are
hypocritical humanitarians who advocate for peace and equality only to
“satisfy their own feeling of moral superiority”; they are “obsessed with
political correctness” to the extent that they “tolerate backwards Islamic
values for the sake of multiculturalism”; they believe in the welfare state
that “benefits only the idle and the free riders”; they are the “ignorant and
arrogant westerners” who “pity the rest of the world and think they are
saviours”.'

------
fvdessen
China has an extremely large expat community which stays in close contact with
the mainland trough social media. Their view of the occidental left is mainly
based on the gossip about it from the expat community, and such gossip is
usually very negative considering how the two cultures are at odds.

------
mnm1
Sounds like communist propaganda is alive and well in China.

